# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Scan απο Τανάγρα

## kopeti

Γειά σε όλους.
Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο EWN κ έχω καταχωρήσει ήδη τον κόμβο Geo(#87). Έχω κάνει scan με εξοπλισμό πιάτο 80cm feeder αφρικάνικο και κάρτα WNC-0300 chipset Atheros 5213. Τα αποτελέσματα του scan ειναι: ewn-2 -AP και ewn-2 -HOME με σήμα -86dBm όμως δεν βρίσκω σε ποιόυς κόμβους αντιστοιχούν στο EWN WiND. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι για αυτούς τους κόμβους παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Σχετικά κοντά σου έχει καταχωρήσει ο liousis-(Σχηματάρι) (#78 ) ένα node με ενεργό ap. Επικοινώνησε μαζί του μέσω του forum καθώς επίσης και με τον rosered ο οποίος πιθανότατα ξέρει να σου πει ποιος έχει το ap με ssid ewn-2 -AP.

----------


## hedgehog

Προς ποια κατεύθυνση το έπιασες;

----------


## kopeti

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση βοήθεια.
Τον κόμβο Liousis ξεκίνησα να πιάσω όμως αφού μίλησα μαζί του μετα το scan μου είπε πως το AP στο Σχηματαρι είναι εικονικό δυστυχώς. Και έτσι συνέχισα και βρήκα αυτες τις ssid που σας είπα.
Η κατεύθυνση που τις έπιασα ήταν λιγο πιο δεξιά απο την ευθεία που σχηματίζεται απο τον κομβο μου (Geo#87) προς τον κομβο liousis(Σχηματάρι). Υπολογίζω πως θα είναι κοντα στον κομβο eviawind1(#4). Αλλά αυτό ειναι μια πρόχειρη εκτίμηση.

----------


## hedgehog

Προς εκείνη την κατεύθυνση βρίσκεται το node #2 του ewn, TheLaz  ::

----------


## kopeti

Το βλέπω και είναι πολύ πιθανό hedgehog γιατί έχουμε καθαρή οπτική επαφή και κάπου εκεί βρίσκεται,όμως ο κόμβος TheLaz απ'οτι βλέπω δεν έχει AP. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει και να μή φαίνεται στο EWN WiND?

----------


## johns

Από μία πρόχειρη ματιά στο ewn.awmn.net έχεις καλή οπτική με τον hedgehog #13 και τον #64 που μπορεί να μπει και αυτός στο δίκτυο.

----------


## hedgehog

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει και να μή φαίνεται στο EWN WiND?


Δεν αποκλείται  :: 



> Από μία πρόχειρη ματιά στο ewn.awmn.net έχεις καλή οπτική με τον hedgehog #13


Πράγματι! Στο scan δεν με έπιασες;;;

----------


## kopeti

Ναι πράγματι είναι καλή η οπτική επαφή αλλα στο scan δε σε βρήκα hedgehog δυστυχως. Μήπως φταίει ο εξοπλισμός που έγινε το scan?Η κάρτα ή κάτι τέτοιο σε συνάρτηση με το οτι οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες?Δε ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει δεν έχω και πείρα.Εσείς θα ξέρετε καλύτερα απο μακρινά link όπως βλέπω στο ewn.Μήπως είναι δύσκολη η στόχευση απο μακριά?

----------


## dti

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Λάζαρος είχε γράψει οτι είχε σηκώσει και ap στον κόμβο του. Δε ξέρω σε ποιό κανάλι εκπέμπει ο hedgehog, αλλά το scan έγινε και στα 13 κανάλια των 2.4 GHz;

----------


## hedgehog

> ...Δε ξέρω σε ποιό κανάλι εκπέμπει ο hedgehog...


2,412 GHz  :: 

Το πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω πως είναι η απόσταση μας (~25 Km) απο την στιγμή που έπιασες τον TheLaz (~ 29 Km). 
Ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο που δεν εμφανίζεται στο wind.

Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε το scan αφού πρώτα ανεβάσω την ισχύ εκπομπής (μήπως και...)  ::

----------


## kopeti

Ναί dti το scan έγινε και στα 13 κανάλια.
Μακάρι hedgehog να γίνει.Το κανονίζουμε με pm αν φυσικά είσαι πρόθυμος.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## liousis

Φίλε μου γειά σου και από εμένα.Όντως η καταχώρησή μου στο wind στο Σχηματάρι είναι εικονική.Επειδή υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για στήσιμο ενός κόμβου για να με εξυπηρετεί όταν βρίσκομαι στο σπίτι της γυναίκας μου μετά από συζήτηση με τον mew στήθηκε ένα εικονικό σημείο για πρόκληση ενδιαφέροντος .Αυτό έγινε γιατί δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική επαφή με κανένα για σύνδεση με το awmn-ewn παρά μόνο με το σημείο που υπήρχε παλιά στο wind "tanagradimos"(http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23560) .Αν υπήρχε δυνατότητα σύνδεσης και οπτική επαφή θα το είχα κάνει.Δυστυχώς η μόνη ελπίδα σύνδεσής μου με το awmn από το Σχηματάρι είσαι εσύ προς το παρόν αφού ο κόμβος "tanagradimos" δεν υπάρχει πλέον.Eπιπρόσθετα επειδή με τον Pit και τον power(#93) δουλεύουμε στο αεροδρόμιο θα θέλαμε πολύ στις πολλές υπηρεσίες που κάνουμε να έχουμε την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με το awmn.Δυστυχώς στο Σχηματάρι η ασύρματη δραστηριότητα είναι νεκρή όπως και στο Βαθύ.Το σημείο που βρίσκεται η καταχώρηση που έχω κάνει στο Σχηματάρι είναι σε "γούβα" με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω επαφή με το awmn  ::  .
Toν κόμβο τον κοκκίνησα πλέον (για να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα και παρεξηγήσεις).  ::

----------


## dti

Όπως ίσως θυμούνται κάποιοι, το περασμένο καλοκαίρι είχαμε την προσφορά να στήσουμε κόμβο πάνω στον Άγιο Μερκούριο στην Πάρνηθα (Merkourios #94 στο ewn.awmn.net), στην ταβέρνα που υπάρχει εκεί. Το πρόβλημα που είχαμε και δεν προχωρήσαμε τότε ήταν οτι δεν βλέπαμε κάποιον κόμβο του awmn προς Καπανδρίτι ή Πολυδένδρι. Τώρα, μετά την ενεργοποίηση του άλλου κόμβου πάνω στην Πάρνηθα και τη σύνδεση των κόμβων του Ν. Ευβοϊκού με το υπόλοιπο awmn μπορούμε να ξαναδούμε αυτή την περίπτωση, με το σκεπτικό οτι θα αποκτήσουμε πρόσβαση σε ένα πολύ ψηλό σημείο που μπορεί να συνδέσει Αυλώνα (π.χ. melodystyle2003 #64 κι αυτός στη συνέχεια με Τανάγρα π.χ. geo #87 & liousis-(Σχηματάρι) #78 ), Βαθύ (liousis #36) και φυσικά κάποιον κόμβο απέναντι στην Εύβοια (π.χ. eviawind1 ή aetos). 
Αυτό που χρειάζεται να γίνει αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για να το προχωρήσουμε είναι να συνεννοηθούμε για το κόστος του εξοπλισμού που θα χρειαστεί να εγκατασταθεί εκεί καθώς αυτός θα επιβαρύνει οικονομικά όσους είναι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι και όχι τον ιδιοκτήτη του χώρου που απλά μας τον παραχωρεί (μαζί με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που απαιτείται).

----------


## kopeti

Ο κόμβος tanagradimos είχε καταχωρηθεί απο τον resi και εμένα στο πνευματικό κέντρο Τανάγρας με την ελπίδα οτι ο κόσμος και ο δήμος θα έδειχναν ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο και έτσι θα ξεκινούσε ένα μικρό δίκτιο απο την Τανάγρα.Φυσικά αυτό δεν έγινε.Φυσικά οι λόγοι που δεν έγινε δεν ήταν οικονομικοί αφου δεν ζητήσαμε τιποτα φυσικά και ουτε καν αναφεραμε τίποτα για λεφτά.Ο λόγος ήταν η αδιαφορία.Έτσι και αποφασίσαμε να διαγράψουμε τον κόμβο και να συνεχίσω μόνος μου την προσπάθεια για σύνδεση στο ewn.Αυτός είναι ο λόγος Liousis που ο κόμβος δεν υπάρχει πια. Ελπίζω στο μέλλον η συμετοχή να είναι μεγαλύτερη και απο τη Τανάγρα και απο το Σχηματάρι που και εκεί το ίδιο νομίζω πως γίνεται.Όσο για την σύνδεση μεταξύ μας Liousis,τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα που θα έχω απο το scan που σκοπεύω να κάνω σε συνεννόηση με τον hedgehog θα τα κάνω post.

----------


## kopeti

> Όπως ίσως θυμούνται κάποιοι, το περασμένο καλοκαίρι είχαμε την προσφορά να στήσουμε κόμβο πάνω στον Άγιο Μερκούριο στην Πάρνηθα (Merkourios #94 στο ewn.awmn.net), στην ταβέρνα που υπάρχει εκεί. Το πρόβλημα που είχαμε και δεν προχωρήσαμε τότε ήταν οτι δεν βλέπαμε κάποιον κόμβο του awmn προς Καπανδρίτι ή Πολυδένδρι. Τώρα, μετά την ενεργοποίηση του άλλου κόμβου πάνω στην Πάρνηθα και τη σύνδεση των κόμβων του Ν. Ευβοϊκού με το υπόλοιπο awmn μπορούμε να ξαναδούμε αυτή την περίπτωση, με το σκεπτικό οτι θα αποκτήσουμε πρόσβαση σε ένα πολύ ψηλό σημείο που μπορεί να συνδέσει Αυλώνα (π.χ. melodystyle2003 #64 κι αυτός στη συνέχεια με Τανάγρα π.χ. geo #87 & liousis-(Σχηματάρι) #78 ), Βαθύ (liousis #36) και φυσικά κάποιον κόμβο απέναντι στην Εύβοια (π.χ. eviawind1 ή aetos). 
> Αυτό που χρειάζεται να γίνει αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για να το προχωρήσουμε είναι να συνεννοηθούμε για το κόστος του εξοπλισμού που θα χρειαστεί να εγκατασταθεί εκεί καθώς αυτός θα επιβαρύνει οικονομικά όσους είναι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι και όχι τον ιδιοκτήτη του χώρου που απλά μας τον παραχωρεί (μαζί με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που απαιτείται).


Ενδιαφέρουσα η πρόταση. Νομίζω πως καλό θα ήταν να συζητηθεί αναλυτικότερα και απο όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους

----------


## johns

Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο wind μπορεί εύκολα να γίνει το εξής 

Με σύνδεση στον hedgehog#13 για να είναι όλοι μέσα στο δίκτυο έχουμε

hedgehog#13, geo#87, liousis-(Σχηματάρι)#78, melodystyle2003 #64, Merkourios#94 και #90, με #32 εάν ο #32 θέλει να κάνει κάτι πάρα πάνω
σε link.

Όλα αυτά βάση του wind

----------


## hedgehog

> ...και #90, με #32 εάν ο #32 θέλει να κάνει κάτι πάρα πάνω...


Απο τον mpampou (#90) δυστυχώς δεν είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση ούτε με εμένα, ούτε με τον SW1EHY (#32).  ::

----------


## rasputin

γρηγορα απογοητευεσε με πμ

----------


## kopeti

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα με το scan... Ο εξοπλισμός,που ήταν δανεικός δεν είναι διαθέσημος πια.Έτσι παραμένει άγνωστο το αν βλέπω τον hedgehog τελικά όπως δείχνει το wind μέχρι να ξαναβρώ εξοπλισμό.Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να διαθέτει πράγματα για scan και χρόνο κάποιο σαββατοκύριακο θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστώ εκ'των προτέρων και ελπίζω να έχω σύντομα νέα να ποστάρω.

----------


## dti

Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει για scan (Andrew 24άρα, pcmcia, κλπ.) αλλά ο χρόνος είναι περιορισμένος, ο καιρός χάλια και o κόμβος του hedgehog νομίζω οτι είναι κάτω (ας μας πει καλύτερα εκείνος).
Με πρώτη ευκαιρία πάντως το κανονίζουμε, αφού το ενδιαφέρον μας για συνεχή επέκταση του δικτύου προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις παραμένει αμείωτο.

----------


## hedgehog

Laptop και καρτούλα έχω κι εγώ, ενώ κεραία δεν νομίζω πως θα δυσκολευτούμε να βρούμε  :: 

Ωστόσο πράγματι ο κόμβος μου είναι πράγματι εκτός λειτουργίας αυτή την στιγμή  :: 

Ελπίζω να αναστηθεί σύντομα, οπότε θα μπορέσουμε να ξανακοιτάξουμε το θέμα του scan  ::

----------


## kopeti

Πολύ ωραία!Ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία. Πράγματι οι χρόνοι είναι περιορισμένοι για όλους μας και ο καιρός κακός dti αλλά αφού υπάρχει όρεξη ολα λύνονται. Hedgehog εύχομαι ο κόμβος σου σύντομα να ξαναλειτουργήσει. Μόλις στρώσει η κατάσταση με την πρώτη ευκαιρία κανονίσουμε κ για το scan.

----------

